# Yoder Wichita vs Lang



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2019)

Greetings. Lately I have been looking at both of these quality stick burners. Many members on the forum have one or the other. I am just curious as to which manufacturer has the best. The type I am looking for is just one that you would put on your patio or cook shed. Not one 20 feet long on a trailer with 4 wheel drive,  locking hubs and a stick shift. LOL!!!!  Would love to hear your opinions both positive and negative. Have a relaxing Sunday. 

HAWG


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2019)

What is your budget and what size are you after. I think the Lang has a better firebox or all wood cooks.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't recall reading many flattering things about the Yoder, but I don't have any first hand experience with that brand. I own a Lang 36 that I picked up on Craigslist for $400. I have only cooked on it a handful of times, but it seems to work as advertised. I mostly cook on drums and a kamado, but I can still maintain pretty steady temps on the Lang even though I don't have much experience with it. I think I might fire that booger up today actually.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> What is your budget and what size are you after. I think the Lang has a better firebox or all wood cooks.


Just your average Yoder or Lang.  Just a reasonable,  normal price range.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Just your average Yoder or Lang.  Just a reasonable,  normal price range.


that is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't you already have a stick burner?
Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 8, 2019)

Hawg I would say it depends on how you want to cook. The Lang is a pure reverse flow smoker the Yoder isn’t.  However both will cook and the pluses and minuses have been endlessly debated!

The Yoder can be used for direct fire searing and such so it has more ways to cook built it. The Lang’s are 1/4 were the smaller yoders have 3/16 to 1/4 however in a smaller smoker you won’t be able to tell a difference.

So it you want to smoke and then reverse sear over the fire or If you want to grill over coals the Yoder is setup that way. If you want to do that with a Lang you can get the hybrid model.

Between the two I would get the Lang 36 hybrid deluxe model.......

Edit....I would have Lang add a direct firebox to warming box gate to.......to me this would be perfect patio all around grill!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Don't you already have a stick burner?
> Chris


inking
I have 2 stick burners and use them both. Big Bertha, the 1,000 pound custom monster and the 36" Bayou classic. Just thinking about a third. I would sell or giveaway the Bayou Classic. It is a quality smoker and I love it but not a high end rig.  Now the Big Bertha,  great rig! Would never part with her.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2019)

So your looking for a smaller high end smoker.  That's cool. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

The Lang appears to have the same design firebox as my SQ36, opens at the end, not enough room to empty a chimney. I don't know about the Yoder. 1/4" plate steel makes a difference too. I like my SQ36, but then I'm kind of prejudiced. Check them out, about the same $$$.






						Meadow Creek SQ36 Barbeque Smoker – Meadow Creek Welding, LLC
					

This entry-level BBQ smoker is for backyard enthusiasts who want an offset smoker that outperforms and outlasts the chain store models. Get your FREE quote now.




					www.meadowcreekbbq.com


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Dec 8, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> The Lang appears to have the same design firebox as my SQ36, opens at the end, not enough room to empty a chimney. I don't know about the Yoder. 1/4" plate steel makes a difference too. I like my SQ36, but then I'm kind of prejudiced. Check them out, about the same $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am able to empty the smaller Weber chimney inside the firebox of my Lang 36


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2019)

The firebox on the Lang is 17"x17". The firebox on the SQ36 is 16"x16".  My chimney still wouldn't work on the Lang, but I use a torch to fire it up anyway. The Lang weighs in at 665lbs, the SQ36 at 315lbs. They are both hand made from 1/4" plate steel. The Lang is probably a bit easier to move around with the caster wheels, unless one breaks. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2019)

I have had a Lang 36 patio for a few years & I will probably have to put it in my will, cause I'm sure it will be around for a long time. Very easy to use & maintain a steady temp. I start mine up with a weed burner. & use an ash shovel to clean it out. If I had the room I probably would have bought the 48, however I have never run out of room with the 36. So it's really a perfect size for us.
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have had a Lang 36 patio for a few years & I will probably have to put it in my will, cause I'm sure it will be around for a long time. Very easy to use & maintain a steady temp. I start mine up with a weed burner. & use an ash shovel to clean it out. If I had the room I probably would have bought the 48, however I have never run out of room with the 36. So it's really a perfect size for us.
> Al


That is good to hear. Thanks Al. Have a good week.
HAWG


----------



## Dantij (Dec 19, 2019)

I've been smoking on a Lang 48 for just over a year and the thing is awesome.  I considered the Yoder but ultimately went with the reverse flow Lang.  Absolutely zero regrets!*  With the upgrades, mine weighs in at 800 pounds.  As Al stated , it's easy to use, maintains its heat, and cleans up in a hurry. *


----------



## TomCrump (Jan 3, 2020)

The Lang seems to be very popular, but I have no complaints about my Yoder Wichita.

It's easy to use and produces great food. The fire box access was one of the deciding factors, in choosing it over the Lang. Adding wood and charcoal is a breeze in the Yoder. A full, large, charcoal chimney poses no problems. The 1/4" steel holds temps well.


----------



## raymo76 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have owned my Lang 36 since the summer of 2011. There’s not much about my cooker I don’t know. My 36 is pre sliding upper rack era, my upper rack is just a small standalone rack which I leave out unless I need it. Today’s sliding upper rack looks to be a big improvement.

I enjoy building my fire up with small kindling up to logs and let it burn down to coals while getting the steel hot. That being said the 2-3 times I’ve use a coal starter to light lump charcoal and dump it in has not been overly difficult.

I would buy another Lang but I’ve also lusted  after a Gator Pit and a Lone Star Grillz to go back to master a traditional flow as well.

I know you have a large smoker already but I would probably say the con of the 36” is it’s size. At only 20” deep it really limits me at times. Bump up to the 48” and you get a 24“. Lone Star Grillz offers a 24x36 model if you really want that compact size but with a little more depth.


----------



## worm304 (Jan 9, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I don't recall reading many flattering things about the Yoder, but I don't have any first hand experience with that brand. I own a Lang 36 that I picked up on Craigslist for $400. I have only cooked on it a handful of times, but it seems to work as advertised. I mostly cook on drums and a kamado, but I can still maintain pretty steady temps on the Lang even though I don't have much experience with it. I think I might fire that booger up today actually.


$400?!  Was it dropped off the back of a truck or rusted horribly?   If not, what a steal!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 13, 2020)

worm304 said:


> $400?!  Was it dropped off the back of a truck or rusted horribly?   If not, what a steal!


Guy that had it bought a pellet smoker and wanted it gone. Just a little bit of surface rust on top of the firebox and a flat tire. He asked for $500, but I offered $400 and he agreed.  I jumped on it. It seemed like he thought that surface rust was a major problem, but I hit it with a wire wheel and crisco on the first cook. Good as new now.


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 16, 2020)

A little late to the party here with a response but thought I would chime in.

I recently studied Yoder, Lang, Lone Star, and others.  I have a new Yoder YS640s pellet mill and the quality is top shelf so I was leaning toward the Yoders simply because I like what I see in the Yoder fabrication in my pellet grill. 

I am a formerly  trained weld welder (long ago) so  the appearance of the welding on the Langs is not acceptable to me.   Will it work, it obviously does.   With my uncertainty of really wanting a reverse and the poor welding, I took them off my list.

That left me comparing the Yoders with Lone Stars.  The new design on the Lone Star 20's achieve remarkably consistent temperatures.  The quality of the welding and fit and finish of the Lone Stars are beyond compare.  I ultimately chose to order a Lone Star Grillz 20 x 42 with a few of their upgrades.   I do not cater and do not cook for more than a dozen people at a time so I did not need a larger pit. 

The Lone Star is a bit pricey when you add the upgrades and freight.  Full disclosure - I have not yet received the pit.  I likely have another month to wait.  Their waiting list is a bit long but like many here, I have numerous other pits to cook on in the interim.


----------



## chazman24 (May 28, 2021)

TomCrump said:


> The Lang seems to be very popular, but I have no complaints about my Yoder Wichita.
> 
> It's easy to use and produces great food. The fire box access was one of the deciding factors, in choosing it over the Lang. Adding wood and charcoal is a breeze in the Yoder. A full, large, charcoal chimney poses no problems. The 1/4" steel holds temps well.


Do you leave the heat management plate in place and still get good airflow?


----------



## TomCrump (Jun 1, 2021)

chazman24 said:


> Do you leave the heat management plate in place and still get good airflow?



The heat management plate doesn't inhibit air flow.  I'm happy with it.


----------

